# looking for toffee



## lcb (Jul 9, 2007)

:chef:Hi everyone, 
I am a recent graduate from pastry school. I am expermininting with brownie flavors. Does anyone know where I can buy (wholesale) chunks of heath toffe without the chocolate? I have purchased the minature bars and removed the chocolate before baking but that is really impractical. Can someone please help.
Thanks


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

welcome....and no. try again in the baking section of the forums. Best of luck


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, LCB. If you're looking for toffee, the Welcome Forum isn't the place to find it. 

I'm moving your post to a pastry forum where it'll get the response you're hoping for. Good luck!

Mezzaluna

P.S.- The home cook in me just couldn't help but mention that Hershey's sells "bits o' brickle" in the grocery store. I Googled 'toffee bits for baking' and got a bunch of hits, including this from Amazon.com: Hershey's Crisp Butter Toffee Skor Bits: Amazon.com: Grocery. Chef Talk has a click-through to Amazon that helps offset the site's expenses a bit.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

It would be easier to just make your own. One recipe is as follows: 2/3 C. butter (must be butter, no margarine) 1/2 C. sugar, 1/3 C. water, 1/2 tsp. salt. Combine all ingredients in a heavy sauce pan and cook over med. heat without stirring to 236 deg., or soft ball stage. Add 2/3 C. of blanched almonds, walnuts or pecans at this time if desired. Continue to cook, stirring constantly until thermometer reaches 290 deg. Remove from heat and stir in 1/4 tsp. baking soda. Pour onto greased baking sheet and spread to 1/4" thinckness. Allow to cool, then break into pieces. To make small pieces for what you need, roll over pieces with a rolling pin. It seems to me I have seen toffee pieces in stores near the chocalate chips, but I don't know if they had chocolate coating or not. Shouldn't matter really anyway, you can never have too much chocolate!


----------



## lcb (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you for the reciepe. I am going to try it today.:smiles:


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

You can buy just the toffee pieces...perhaps just here in Canada...I don't know.

They go by the name Skor pieces.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, here in the US, you can get Skor Toffee Bits from a commercial supplier, or you can buy Heath Toffee Bits in the baking aisle of the grocery store.


----------

